# Help identifying this hen and chick



## stephross13 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is a small hen we we're told it wouldnt grow bigger than this And it hasn't.Lays small eggs and the chick hatched but no idea from which egg! Help I'm fairly new


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have no idea but it sure is a beautiful bird !


----------



## stephross13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! This is definitely our favorite girl! She is the first one to get broody and just adorable!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

What breed is she? So pretty!


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

She is very pretty. She to me looks like she has Mille Fleur d' Uccle in her. Look them up she does resemble that breed somewhat.


----------

